# Tren diet question



## grind4it (May 14, 2014)

I'm over 40, 6'2" 227 at this point no idea of BF% I'm gonna guess around 9%. I fell off for about six months. I kept training and blasting but my diet tanked and I was stressed out all the time and not sleeping. Needless to say my body composition paid the price.
I'm Back on track now (eating and sleeping right).

Alright I'm starting a new blast:

Tren A 150mg EOD
Mast P 100mg EOD
Anavar 75mg ED (injectable)
With test Base, Caber, Xtane, etc.

.....yes I have run Tren/mast before

My goal is to harden up and drop a point or two in my BF%. I don't compete but I do at the pool. My ultimate goal is as close to a Calum von Moger body as my old ass can get. At the end of the day I'm just an old gym rat thou. No, illusions of grander here.

So, I know how to calculate the TDEE and I know about macros. What I want is an idea of the calories I should take in to reach my goal? Please save the "it's Tren, you can eat anything" im also, looking for the macro split 40/40/20 or whatever.

My diet will be made up (various combinations) of:

Eggs, oats, blackberries
Chicken, rice, Steak, potato, Fish, nuts
All whole foods.

I miss Spongy!

Thanks
-grind


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

grind4it said:


> I'm over 40, 6'2" 227 at this point no idea of BF% I'm gonna guess around 9%. I fell off for about six months. I kept training and blasting but my diet tanked and I was stressed out all the time and not sleeping. Needless to say my body composition paid the price.
> I'm Back on track now (eating and sleeping right).
> 
> Alright I'm starting a new blast:
> ...



Grind, you have several options at your disposal and it's just going to boil down to how you want to do it and what you respond to best.

Numerous studies done on animals have shown tren can pack on some muscle mass while being in a hypocaloric state. My personal experience reaffirms this as I'm running tren now and eating the same as I was before cycle. My weight went up from around 190lbs to 200-205lbs which is where I'm at currently with not much water retention and relatively low fat gains. Most of my weight gain in my estimation has been increased glycogen and muscle mass as my strength levels have shot up too. Bc of this I'd suggest eating in a very slight deficit or around maintenance needs. You'll be able to get a few pounds of muscle possibly while still losing fat in the process provided you keep working your ass off int he gym. 

Another option to lose some fat would be a PSMF type diet for a couple weeks and potentially drop ~10lbs of fat in those weeks. This will give you time to go back into bulking or maintenance phase and work on gaining some muscle and strength. This type of diet is brutal though and not many can do it successfully. 

I personally don't use macro ratios like. 40/40/20 and advice against doing so. In some cases it can leave you deficient in certain macros. Rather base your macro needs off your BW or LBM. 

Protein: 1-1.4g/lb LBM or BW if you don't know LBM. This is plenty of protein to keep from losing muscle mass and enough to help build some depending on how you set the diet up. 
Fats: .3-.4g/lb BW
Carbs: most ppl will do best with as many carbs as possible that fit into their caloric needs. 

Bottom line is picks calorie level and stay with it for 2wks or so. If you notice fat loss keep it. If you don't notice fat loss reduce calories slightly. Protein will be most important at preserving the lbm you have now and the carbs and fats you can tinker with to find what works best for you.


----------



## grind4it (May 14, 2014)

Sounds good. I'm thinking around 3,000 calories for two weeks. Then reevaluate.

Thanks!

Anyone else?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like a good starting point brother. 

I'm assuming you're going to stick with the 5-7meals a day route instead of trying something like IF or whatever? There's just so many options and I know you have experience with many of them so I don't know which you prefer: IF, keto, carb cycling, no carb, etc etc. 

Best of luck Grind! Hope to see some progress reports from you in the coming weeks


----------



## grind4it (May 14, 2014)

I'm going old school calorie counting. I thought about running one of my old Spongy carb cycling schemes....idk. I've tried all of them. The good thing is I'm still in okay shape. I'm not trying to cut from 20% BF.

Thank you again brother! Ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Seeker (May 14, 2014)

I'm finishing a 10 week tren cycle/diet. I went with a very low carb, high fat, high protein diet. I started at 258 lbs with a bf level at around 14% my goal was not to get ripped or anything like that but to lean down to around 10% bf. I'm in my 9th week and I am at 249 lbs bf at just over 10% I do have a full on carb day every Sunday. I was looking my best at the 8 week mark. I was hard, jacked, vascular, and showing some really good muscle maturity. Then I caught strepoed throat, high fever, and it threw me off. Oh well, I'm still satisfied with what  i have. I've softened up a bit because the anti biotics have screwed me all up. The tren really helped me keep much of my muscle while shedding he fat.


----------



## grind4it (May 15, 2014)

Sorry about the illness. Hope you're better now. Those are some good results right there all things considered.




Seeker said:


> I'm finishing a 10 week tren cycle/diet. I went with a very low carb, high fat, high protein diet. I started at 258 lbs with a bf level at around 14% my goal was not to get ripped or anything like that but to lean down to around 10% bf. I'm in my 9th week and I am at 249 lbs bf at just over 10% I do have a full on carb day every Sunday. I was looking my best at the 8 week mark. I was hard, jacked, vascular, and showing some really good muscle maturity. Then I caught strepoed throat, high fever, and it threw me off. Oh well, I'm still satisfied with what  i have. I've softened up a bit because the anti biotics have screwed me all up. The tren really helped me keep much of my muscle while shedding he fat.


----------



## Kohler (May 20, 2014)

Look at seekers profile pic and tell me hes not geraldo rivera.


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2014)

Kohler said:


> Look at seekers profile pic and tell me hes not geraldo rivera.



Fack! I'm screwed, you just recognised me.


----------



## Kohler (May 20, 2014)

I remember you getting punched in the face by the kkk in wisconsin on live tv 25 years ago. How did that feel ?


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2014)

Kohler said:


> I remember you getting punched in the face by the kkk in wisconsin on live tv 25 years ago. How did that feel ?



It hurt? ......


----------



## Kohler (May 20, 2014)

Anyway i dont wanna highjack this thread. Lol. Good to see you seeker.


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2014)

Kohler said:


> Anyway i dont wanna highjack this thread. Lol. Good to see you seeker.



You too bro


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 20, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Sounds good. I'm thinking around 3,000 calories for two weeks. Then reevaluate.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Anyone else?



From what I'm reading your going to hit those goals with this plan.  You will probably gain some good lean mass.  What kind of cardio are you doing?


----------



## GreatGunz (May 20, 2014)

Your guessing that your 9% bf now..... Why kill ur self for 1-2% more bf?
Im 44 this month an at 10 % your abs are popin, ur vascular.... U should be pretty jacked already why stay 10% an add 4-5 lean muscle as lean as u are u will look like you added 15 lbs of muscle!?
3500 calories over a long wrong run say 12-14 weeks u will still drop a bit but gain muscle.
add some bold cyp in there keep clean diet an enjoy!


----------

